# Home Brew Master @ The Vic Hotel Enmore



## SamT (25/10/14)

Something you may be interested in.....

[SIZE=26pt]Home Brew Master Competition 2015.[/SIZE]​

The Vic Hotel proudly supports good beer and the local community and by holding this competition we are bring both together.
Our aim is to provide a platform for Home Brewers to show off the beer they make and bring that to our beer loving customers.
As added incentive we will have two great prizes for “Judges Choice award” and “People’s Choice award”. The Judges award winning brew will be produced by Young Henrys, be commercially available and on tap at the Vic Hotel amongst other venues. The “People’s Choice award” will be based on votes from the public and this beer will be commercially made at Batch Brewing and on tap at The Vic Hotel amongst others*. Your beer on tap, available to the beer loving public!*
In our second year we would like to expand the competition to include Brew Clubs. On Saturday 7th March 2015 individuals/teams will be represented and on Sunday 8th March 2015 Brew Clubs will do battle. At the end of the Sunday session the winners will be announced. One overall winner will be determined by a judging panel comprising 4 professional brewers.

*Entry requirements*
We ask contestants that they produce 2 at least styles of Beer and/or Cider of your choice. You may show more beers/ciders but only 2 will be judged.
If you wish to participate your entry will need to be in by 30th November 2014. All successful entries will be notified by 14th December 2014.
This is an amateur competition so entries will not be accepted if made at a commercial brewery or produced by an employee of a commercial brewery.
Contestants will need to produce 19 litres of each style and serve that in either Keg or Bottle to the judging panel and then the public. If serving by keg you will need to source a keg dispensing unit (magic box) and associated equipment (gas bottles, regulators).
We will be using the Australian Amateur Brewing Championship rules for style entries and judging. Please use this link http://www.aabc.org.au/docs/AABC_AimsRulesInformationWeb_20090319.pdf




*Event information*
The event will be open to the public at 12 noon and finish at 5pm on both days. You will be able to set up from 8am.
*Judging will begin at 11.30am on both days. The WINNERS will be announced on Sunday 8th 5.15pm*
The Vic Hotel will provide tables, marquees, tubs, glassware, ice and power (if needed).
Contestants (*Individual/Teams)* will need to bring their product (19 litres each style) and be available to man their stall from 11.30 am – 5pm on Saturday 7th March and talk about your beer and serve the customers.
We have 25 spots for contestants in the individual/team category.
Contestants (*Brew Clubs)* will need to bring their product (19 litres each style) and be available to man their stall from 11.30 am – 5pm on Sunday 8th March and talk about your beer and serve the customers. Brew Clubs will be allowed to enter up to 3 teams.
We Have 20 spots for contestants in the Club category on Sunday 8th March
Individual/Teams/Clubs may display signage, logos and sell merchandise (Not alcohol) on the day. Signage will be limited to the size of your marquee which is 1.5m x 1.5m
The Vic Hotel will be selling tickets at 5 tickets for $20. Each ticket will give the customer 1 x 200ml beer of their choice. All money raised by ticket sales will go to the brewers in an equal share. Costs associated on the day will be deducted (Such as ice, table cloth hire etc ). Last year each brewer/team received over $450 cash and I wish to increase that this year.


*We will be holding an event information night on Tuesday 16th December 2014 7pm at The Vic Hotel to advise all contestants what will be happening on the day and answer any questions you may have. At this time all contestants will need to advise what beers they will produce for the competition. All contestants will be required to attend.*

Sam Taylor, Retail Manager for the Riversdale group will be running this event. Please contact him on 0416 060 309 or [email protected] if you have any questions 

View attachment DL_homebrew_thevic_2015.pdf


----------

